# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Smiley moins "agressifs"

## Pedro

Salut  tous  ::D: 
Voil je voudrais vous faire part d'un problme qui survient assez frquement:
Les smiley  ::f1::   ::google2::   ::tutoriel::   ::recherch::  sont un brin agressif... Ca m'est arriv plusieurs fois de vouloir les utiliser pour aider quelqu'un sans aucune agressivit et je me suis vite rendu compte que ces smileys modifiaient compltement l'orientation de mon message...
Je me demandais s'il n'tait pas possible de faire comme pour  ::google2::  et   ::google::  ... En d'autres termes: un quivalent "gentil"...

----------


## Marc Lussac

En effet, tu as peut etre raison.

Pour procder dans ce genre de cas :

1) avoir des propositions de nouveaux smileys

2) faire un vote ici pour choisir


Une fois le vote fait, demander au resp technique forum d'uploader les nouveaux smileys

 ::merci::

----------


## Pedro

Je t'en prie
Merci d'accder  ma requte  ::D:

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est pas encore fait, puisqu'il faut les nouveaux smileys, et que la majorit partage ton avis   ::):

----------


## BigBenQ

Peut tre faudrait-il rajouter un p'tit vote dans le thread pour que chacun puisse dire s'il est du mme avis que Pedro204.

( perso, je valide l'ide  ::):  )

----------


## glloq8

Pareil, a peut ajouter un peu de chaleur au forum (il fait dj bien chaud, mais c'est jamais assez) !  ::D: 


PS : o tu vois de smileys agressifs sur le forum toi ??
 ::furieux::   ::kill::   ::pan::   ::scarymov::   ::zekill::   ::sm::  


 ::lefou::

----------


## gege2061

Allez au boulot les gars et les filles!



Voil, j'ai fait a rapidement, si d'autre veulent s'amuser : http://www.smiliz.org/

Une fois un nombre interessant de propositions atteint (surtout de qualit), on faira un vote  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

Perso, je l'ai trouv bien comme ils sont.

Gnralement, je l'ai utilise quand je sais que j'ai dj propos ce type de solutions  la personne cible et j'voque, par 'l'agressivit' de ces smileys un certain _ras le bol_ de devoir rpter pour la enime fois une mthode de recherche que l'on trouve dans les rgles.

----------


## bouyao

Pourquoi pas :

----------


## Pedro

Salut  ::D: 



> Gnralement, je l'ai utilise quand je sais que j'ai dj propos ce type de solutions  la personne cible et j'voque, par 'l'agressivit' de ces smileys un certain ras le bol de devoir rpter pour la enime fois une mthode de recherche que l'on trouve dans les rgles.


Oui tu as tout a fait raison. Cependant, lorsque l'on veut "egayer" un post, on n'a aucune possibilit d'avoir des smileys du style "Tutoriel", "F1", etc en version "gentille"  :;): .
Evidemment, si le texte du smiley est "Merci d'utiliser la fonction rechercher" avec un sourire, a ne marche pas  :;): 
Je pensais en particulier  f1 et  quelques autres...

----------


## bakaneko

> Oui tu as tout a fait raison. Cependant, lorsque l'on veut "egayer" un post, on n'a aucune possibilit d'avoir des smileys du style "Tutoriel", "F1", etc en version "gentille" .
> Evidemment, si le texte du smiley est "Merci d'utiliser la fonction rechercher" avec un sourire, a ne marche pas 
> Je pensais en particulier  f1 et  quelques autres...


Si c'est la premire fois que je vois la personne ou qu'elle a peu de posts, je l'crit directement.

Du genre:



> La prochaine fois, utilises la fonction rechercher ou l'aide


mais quand je vois une personne qui  200-300 posts  son actif et qu'il demande des infos supplmentaires sur une question alors que ces infos se trouve dans l'aide et que je lui est dj indiqu prcedemment, a nerve lgrement (je prcise que cette exemple est un cas vcu il n'y a pas si longtemps).

----------


## Pedro

> Si c'est la premire fois que je vois la personne ou qu'elle a peu de posts, je l'crit directement.


Oui parce que c'est la seule possibilit  :;): 



> mais quand je vois une personne qui  200-300 posts  son actif et qu'il demande des infos supplmentaires sur une question alors que ces infos se trouve dans l'aide et que je lui est dj indiqu prcedemment, a nerve lgrement (je prcise que cette exemple est un cas vcu il n'y a pas si longtemps).


Attention, je n'ai jamais demand de supprimer les simleys originaux  ::D:  Mais juste ajouter leur quivalents positifs... Aprs chacun fait ce qu'il veut  :;):  Et dans le cas que tu nonces, je mettrais le bon  ::f1::  des familles   ::mrgreen::   ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Pourquoi pas :


Sympa  ::ccool::

----------


## gege2061

J'en m'en suis jamais servi mais je m'tait amuser  faire a :


C'est plsu sympa je trouve  ::P:

----------


## BigBenQ

J'aime bien les 3 derniers la, y'a un p'tit suspence pour savoir quel message sera associ   ::D:

----------


## bakaneko

> 


Pas mal mais un peu petit. C'est assez difficile  lire. En plus, c'est presque aussi agressif que les actuels :p

----------


## Katyucha

J'aime bien aussi  :;): 

Il en faudrait un pour rechercher, man et F1  :;):

----------


## ridan

Perso, c'est surtout celui-l que je n'aime pas :   ::evil::

----------


## Theocourant

> J'en m'en suis jamais servi mais je m'tait amuser  faire a :
> 
> 
> C'est plsu sympa je trouve


Excellent

----------


## gege2061

> Il en faudrait un pour rechercher, man et F1



par contre pour rechercher c'est trop long.

----------


## mphistopheles

> Pourquoi pas :


on se croirais sur rencontres. com   ::roll::  

mon smyley prfr: il n'est pas agressif mais exprime un agacement assez profond :   ::evilred::  

sinon, j'aimerais avoir l'quivaklent *ngatif* de ce smyley: 
 ::faq:: 
 (y'a des fois o je dis a et je n'ai VRAIMENT pas envie de sourire.

siono, j'aime bien les tampons mais ils ne sonts pas assez lisibes.

salut  ::wink::

----------


## Pedro

Du coup, on fait quoi  ::roll::  ?

----------


## netah25

J'ai cr un sondage, on verra suivant le resultat  ::): 

donc a vous de vous exprimer  ::D:

----------


## Pedro

Merci Netah25  ::D:

----------


## Celelibi

Moi perso je prfre tout simplement ignorer les questions dont on trouve facilement la rponse, ou alors j'cris en toutes lettres.

De toutes faon quelque soit la dcision, il y a toujours des gnrateurs de panneau sur le net.
Au hasard mon prfr http://toolaipanow.com/ .  ::):

----------

